# More Bud Pron!!



## Tahiti Allen (Oct 1, 2008)

*Howdy Gang!! Big Mama's buds are getting bigger, he, he, he!!:hubba: I may have to tie her branches up:holysheep: , them buds are heavy, he, he, he!!  If you zoom in on those buds, you'll see alot of trichomes, I'll make some honey oil out of the trimmings  and I can tell you, the buds are smelling really sweat!!:yay: Enjoy the photo's, my friends!! *


----------

